
SGI Indigo2 Computer System Review - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDxLa6P6exc
======
ddingus
It's hard to describe how good this machine was in its time.

I had the pleasure of being an IRIX admin and adept product design software
user. A 200 Mhz R10K came with a big, fast cache and the FPU was quick. These
machines would perform on that software on par with a PC running 3 to 4x the
clock speed.

As the review says, you paid hard, but you also got in very early too.

IRIX itself, the desktop, is lean and mean. A joy to use.

I can say my best computing experience by a good margin.

Thanks for the seriously good times SGI.

